# icd 9 code for injection



## melerickid (Feb 1, 2010)

what icd9 would i use from someone coming in to get injections to travel overseas.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure if this will help ,there was a similiar question on the AAP ped coding newsletter..

Which ICD-9-CM codes should be reported when the physician provides 15 minutes of counseling, prescribes antimalaria prophylaxis, and administers vaccines prior to international travel?
ICD-9-CM codes V65.49 (other specified counseling) and V07.8 (other specified prophylactic measure) would be linked to Current Procedural Terminology (CPT®) code 99401 (preventive medicine counseling or risk factor reduction intervention, approximately 15 minutes).
Medical record documentation must include a summary of the issues discussed and the total face-to-face time spent by the physician. Each specific vaccine product administered (90476–
90479) with the appropriate immunization administration code (99465–99474) would be reported. The corresponding ICD-9-CM codes V03–V06 would be linked to the vaccine and immunization administration codes. Keep in mind that the work of counseling on the vaccines is included in the vaccine administration codes and should not be included in the
time spent counseling on the other issues. If the parent refuses the recommended vaccine(s),no immunization administration code is reported and the time spent counseling on the vaccine recommendation may be included in the time of the preventive medicine counseling (99401). In addition to reporting codes V65.49 and V07.8, code V64.05 (vaccination not
carried out due to caregiver refusal) should be linked to CPT code 99401. Remember that the V64.00–V64.09 (vaccination not carried out) series of codes are important to report because they explain to payers why vaccines were not given and are a means of tracking patients who refuse immunizations.


----------

